# A very dirty golf !



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Today I'm going to be working on this :










































Nice golf GtTDi that's not been washed in years! best get cracking and will post some afters later.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I see some mud, I presume there's a car under there?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gm8 said:


> Today I'm going to be working on this :
> 
> Nice golf GtTDi that's not been washed in years! best get cracking and will post some afters later.


Don't forget to post as you progress, the task is not impossible, I have had similar in the past :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks like it could be very rewarding! Best of luck, and I hope the rain stays away. Look forward to the during and afters!


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't wait to results mate .


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my gosh thats in a right state poor car.
you have got your work cut out there fella good luck and cant wait to see the after pics.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

It's still got a fish on the back, from the pond it was found in.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I will very keen to see the after results on here, I'm sure the car will looking stunning GM8 when you have finished with her.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the results. I enjoy these threads.


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

christ thats a mess! look forward to the afters


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Owner should be shot for leaving it like that!!!.


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Poor Golf. Look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You got some work to do today.

satisfying work though.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

my stepdads volvo is just the same look forward to the afters


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My favourite type of showroom thread


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

lol at least he doesn't need a "please dont clean this car" sign for when it goes to the garage ha ha i doubt they would bother


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

If it's a 3 door, you'll have dun with the rear side window seals. Mine hold huge quantities of dirt, which tends to run out over time leaving black streaks below.

Lots of APC and pressure washing will eventually get rid of it.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

just sorting some pics out now ! used about 3 litres of aprc and nearly a full bottle of iron x !


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well its far from perfect as you will see!

The rear wheels were in bad shape , the mk4 is notorious for a sticky handbrake and this had half the pads baked to the wheels!









After copious hits with Iron X /hot rims etc I got it to this (dont think the same wheel here but you get the idea). I could have kept going but need to save some iron x for the bodywork and my own car ha.









APC dealt with the mouldy bits (stardrops, Im all for budget buys)

















Some bits need replacing or bodyshop , but overall its not too bad underneath










Lots of claying (cheapo chinese clay , worked a charm) then tardis/iron-x then SRP then Collie 845 on body and wheels and now I have to go sort the interior (not as bad as the recent Clio posted fortunately!)










Very satisfying job though.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very impressed! Nice work! How satisfying to see the results on a car that was that filthy!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Great turnaround!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Massive improvement  It looks like a new car.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lovely transformation! I'm hearing good things about this cheap chinese clay recently!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work 

Was the roof pitted at all?, just from looking at what it was covered in.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Great work
> 
> Was the roof pitted at all?, just from looking at what it was covered in.


fortunately not , i thought there would be ll manners of defects but nothing too major. It would benefit from a good machine polish however.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

looks tidy enough job.

that rusty wiper arm would make me sad


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

bet you were well pleased when you saw how your hard work had turned this 1 around,a superb job :thumb:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

good work, a minging car is always the best to work on, always puts a smile on your face when you see the transformation and the end result


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work from yourself GM8 :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Excellent work from yourself GM8 :thumb:


Thanks Trip , Im sure our own golfs will never be seen like that


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

gm8 said:


> Thanks Trip , Im sure our own golfs will never be seen like that


Very true there GM8 

I matter of fact I washed my car yesterday as it was fully salted and gritted due to my heavy driving through the winter and the weather was nice yesterday which made it a joy to work on , I washed the car thoroughly gave the paint a cleanse and waxed with Autofinesse Desire, and the shine I have reached from Desire has to be one of the best waxes I have used on my car through user application plus the smell of the wax, it gave my Black paint a real deep wet glossy look, I should of taken pictures but was rushed for time.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Very true there GM8
> 
> I matter of fact I washed my car yesterday as it was fully salted and gritted due to my heavy driving through the winter and the weather was nice yesterday which made it a joy to work on , I washed the car thoroughly gave the paint a cleanse and waxed with Autofinesse Desire, and the shine I have reached from Desire has to be one of the best waxes I have used on my car through user application plus the smell of the wax, it gave my Black paint a real deep wet glossy look, I should of taken pictures but was rushed for time.


Very nice , would love to see how it looks with desire.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks great, certainly a huge improvement. 
You wrote that you did lots of claying then used tardis and iron x. If you use the tardis and iron x first it will make claying easier as you remove more contaminants.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

DavieB said:


> Looks great, certainly a huge improvement.
> You wrote that you did lots of claying then used tardis and iron x. If you use the tardis and iron x first it will make claying easier as you remove more contaminants.


Cheers, I did decontaminate before clay ( I hate trying to clay big tar spots) I just worded it wrong:thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that rust on the front arch?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

pharmed said:


> Is that rust on the front arch?


Yeah its bubbling away , rear arch too. I think its just due to sheer neglect, The MK4 is far less rusty than the old mk3

My own mk4 however is rust free thankfully.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking... Mk4 are not well known for rust


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Absolutely love these "extreme" turn around posts,:thumb: I've actually knocked on the door of a neighbours house to ask if I could sort his very badly kept car, and he said NO!!:doublesho even after I offered to do it for free!! :wall::wall:

He see's it as, "It's so mucky thieves wont steal it"!!:wall::wall:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Absolutely love these "extreme" turn around posts,:thumb: I've actually knocked on the door of a neighbours house to ask if I could sort his very badly kept car, and he said NO!!:doublesho even after I offered to do it for free!! :wall::wall:
> 
> He see's it as, "It's so mucky thieves wont steal it"!!:wall::wall:


Lol some people eh.

The golf came up really well for an S plate I thought.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Great write up. thanks for sharing

Great result


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job gives a great sense of achievement when you can do a turn around like that 


Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Poor Golf! Nice turnaround , I'd never be able to let my car get in that state.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Great Work, you did a fine job! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

jamesgti said:


> Great turnaround mate.


+1:thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Much nicer, well done :thumb:


----------

